# Missed upgrade instructions regarding bspatch



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 21, 2016)

I was lazy and didn't notice the instructions for upgrading from 10.3-RELEASE to 11.0-RELEASE. The very first step says to run this as root:

```
: > /usr/bin/bspatch
```
I don't know what that does exactly except it relates to patching. My workstation upgraded just fine but I don't know what problems I may have, if any, or if I should run it now.


----------



## ASX (Oct 21, 2016)

It was a security related issue. that command forced the upgrade process to refetch bspatch:
https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-16:29.bspatch.asc
Most likely your upgrade went just fine.


----------

